

The Big Lie About the 'Life of the Mind' - bedris
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Big-Lie-About-the-Life/63937/

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1117715>

(and that wasn't the only previous submission)

------
bedris
The reader comments are very interesting.

